# New Fluval Plant LED- no par data available



## Canoe2Can

In a few months, I could answer your question from experience, as I just ordered one of those for a 20 gallon high. Since they're new, I couldn't find much info, but I saw one on a display tank at a LFS, and liked the looks of it enough to take a chance.


----------



## Canoe2Can

This article might be helpful. It suggests .6 Watts per gallon with good quality LEDs, and with two of those Fluvals on a 56, you'd have almost 1 Watt per gallon:
http://aquarium-digest.com/2010/04/11/led-aquarium-lights-lighting/#watt


----------



## FlyingHellFish

When is this out?


----------



## steveo

They've been out a week or two. It's between this and a Marineland Aquatic Plant light. I need more data on the Fluval to pull the trigger.


----------



## Canoe2Can

It would be nice to see a spectral graph on the new Fluval. But I'm at least glad to see it has dedicated LEDs in the 460 and 640nm wavelengths. I also couldn't find a spectral graph for the Marineland Plant model.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

How much was the 24inch plant version, can't find a price right now. The black fixture isn't very pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## Canoe2Can

$165 on amazon.


----------



## steveo

The 24" Fluval LED Plant light can be bought on Petco's site for $169 and on Dr. Foster and Smith's for $194. I think they look nice. I've heard they are very well constructed too.

Simply need PAR data for the Fluvals. For example, the Marineland Aquatic Plant light (24") has a listed PAR value of 83 at a 24" depth. Ideally, I would be able to grow plants with high light requirements (low end of). I'm left guessing about the new Fluvals. Calling their 1-800 number wasn't usefu,l as they don't believe in providing PAR values, despite just about every other manufacturer providing this.


----------



## DogFish

I looked at one today. It is a nice looking fixture.


----------



## steveo

Just checked Petco's website and the new Fluval 24" Full Spectrum Plant Light dropped in price from $169 yesterday to $127.49 on sale today.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

That an awesome price, do they ship to Canada? First time I ever heard of this Petco online store.


----------



## asgrande

I don't know about the plant one but I know the double bright one will grow higher light plants. I have an 18" over a ten gallon and its been working great for 2 months or so. The plants have had great growth.


----------



## Steve001

steveo said:


> Am considering buying two of the new 24" Fluval Led Aqualife and Plant lights. They look great and have the right color spectrums for plants. However, no PAR data is available for these lights. Only lumens values. The one I'm looking at have 1495.
> 
> http://usa.hagen.com/Introducing-New-Fluval-LED-Lights
> 
> Called Fluval and they do not see the need to provide PAR values. I have a 24" deep 56 gallon column tank, with 3-4" substrate. Would thse provide medium at best light or low end high? Fluval does specifically note that their new lower end Ultra Bright LEDs will support plants that require low light.


I found some detailed info at http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=25742&cmpid=03csesh&ref=3554&subref=AA

From the specs which I've copied. Look a bit redundant to me. It's pointless use a 15000 and a 6000K led together. There's no benefit to plants for a 15000K led for it's too far into the blue. It looks like this. https://www.google.com/search?clien...Fblue-moon-aquatics-led-pendants.html;360;257
The 6000K is good though. As for the other leds there should be a broader range to cover adequately plant needs and for aesthetic preferences.

Spectrums of different K temp leds.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...B91UereBKfe0gHIkoGIAw&ved=0CDoQ9QEwAw&dur=468
The info is out there as you will can see but a bit of searching is required on your part to find it. 

You can grow those chosen plants you want in high light too, but so suppose you want to in the future grow plants that like higher light. This light may not have that latitude.

Consider too www.buildmyled.com [BML] the diy app. before you buy. Input these leds into the diy app. Also look through this thread to see what a prefab led light will look like from BML. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=198196
A CRI of 98. Giving a noontime K temp 5500-5900...
Input other color leds and watch how the numbers change. 

5700K
5000K
6500K
470nm Blue
505nm Cyan
505nm Cyan
4500K
3000K
525nm Green
525nm Green
4000K
5000K
590nm Amber
625nm Red
590nm Amber


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ So are you saying the 24inch version can't grow carpeting plants?


----------



## TexasCichlid

I also contacted Fluval out of curiosity for the PAR data but the one time they responded they told me PAR was a minor concern for plant growth and did not record that data.


----------



## Canoe2Can

Fluval LED lamp came in the mail today. It seems well made, fairly hefty, with a good heat sink design. The box has spectral graph info for all the constituent types of LEDs, and it does have good peaks in the red and blue areas. So far nothing to tell me it was a bad choice, but it will be at least a few weeks before I get the tank up and running.


----------



## nofearengineer

TexasCichlid said:


> I also contacted Fluval out of curiosity for the PAR data but the one time they responded they told me PAR was a minor concern for plant growth and did not record that data.


Now that's funny.

Do they not realize how many customers they lose when they say things like that?


----------



## TexasCichlid

nofearengineer said:


> Now that's funny.
> 
> Do they not realize how many customers they lose when they say things like that?


No idea. They wanted me to look at the spectrum data and were more concerned about wattage and lumens.


----------



## Falconeyes88

I just bought the 24in for my 10 gallon that I want to start/plant. can I do carpet plants with this light/12in height?


----------



## mobruler78

Not sure why you would consider spending more money on this over a Finnex Fugeray, Ray 2 or Monster Ray fixture?


----------



## Eeyore

I sent them an email asking for PAR info and got this in response:

We thank you for taking the time to contact us.
We are in the process of generating PAR values which will be available soon. Please stay in touch with Customer Service in the interim, thanks for you patience, we expect to have our values available by the end of June 2013. In the meantime you can rest assured our spectrum and color temperature is ideal for most aquatic plants, one strip the length of your aquarium for slow to medium growth rate plants, two strips for plants that are fast growing and supplied with CO2 injection.
Thank you,
Lisa Emery 
Customer Service Dept. 
Rolf C. Hagen (USA) Corp.

So it sounds like it is only good for low-light plants, unless you want to buy two units. By the time you buy two, you might as well get a Ray II or something similar.


----------



## jbig

anyone have anymore info on these? i've had one on my 20L (since around the time they came out) and my plants have been doing well...still looking for opinions from others as i am no expert on lighting. any one find any PAR data yet?

i'm growing mainly low light plants.

i tore my tank down about a month ago and replanted, rescaped, ect. Installed pressurized co2 as well...

was having great growth with pressurized and this light but things seem to have slowed down a bit...


----------



## Jester946

Eeyore said:


> I sent them an email asking for PAR info and got this in response:
> 
> We thank you for taking the time to contact us.
> We are in the process of generating PAR values which will be available soon. Please stay in touch with Customer Service in the interim, thanks for you patience, we expect to have our values available by the end of June 2013. In the meantime you can rest assured our spectrum and color temperature is ideal for most aquatic plants, one strip the length of your aquarium for slow to medium growth rate plants, two strips for plants that are fast growing and supplied with CO2 injection.
> Thank you,
> Lisa Emery
> Customer Service Dept.
> Rolf C. Hagen (USA) Corp.
> 
> So it sounds like it is only good for low-light plants, unless you want to buy two units. By the time you buy two, you might as well get a Ray II or something similar.





jbig said:


> anyone have anymore info on these? i've had one on my 20L (since around the time they came out) and my plants have been doing well...still looking for opinions from others as i am no expert on lighting. any one find any PAR data yet?
> 
> i'm growing mainly low light plants.
> 
> i tore my tank down about a month ago and replanted, rescaped, ect. Installed pressurized co2 as well...
> 
> was having great growth with pressurized and this light but things seem to have slowed down a bit...


I'd contact Fluval.


----------



## jeffkrol

for interest... fluval marketing blurb..











one more 16,000k LED.. closest I could find fast..uses 6 blue 6 white led's









Can't find a chart of just an 15oook LED.. odd... another way to "make it" though..


> Equipped with 42 white LEDs (6500K), 20 blue
> LEDs (470nm) with 750 lumens. This combination
> yields a color temperature of approx. 15,000K.


close enough:


----------



## acitydweller

It shows an over abundance of blue spectrum but very low red... Although they do cover the spectrum, the intensity in the kelvin for plants seem inadequate. I hope i am wrong on this as the fixture looks really well made and sturdy.



jeffkrol said:


> for interest... fluval marketing blurb..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more 16,000k LED.. closest I could find fast..uses 6 blue 6 white led's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find a chart of just an 15oook LED.. odd... another way to "make it" though..
> 
> 
> close enough:


----------



## jeffkrol

acitydweller said:


> It shows an over abundance of blue spectrum but very low red... Although they do cover the spectrum, the intensity in the kelvin for plants seem inadequate. I hope i am wrong on this as the fixture looks really well made and sturdy.


I've seen a lot worse.. At that price though (and using small diodes) I'd have hoped that they used 660nm red ...I guess the point is a bit arguable..


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Roses are Red, Violets are Blue, as long as you have both, plants will grow too.


----------



## jbig

i originally had the double bright model and exchanged it for the aqualife and plant life model. almost wish i had stuck with the double bright at this point.


----------



## howie

i just bought a 24 inch and have it over a 29 gallon tank. it previously had a coralife dual bright on a low light shrimp tank. i used only one bulb on the coralife. i only had it for 2 days so far, brighter than the coralife and whiter light than i expected. the unit design is nice for the price and slime line design is nice. also the light all goes into the tank. i don't get the ambient light bleeding above the tank. the top of the fixture gets hot. i think the enclosure is made of aluminum so the heat can be removed without fans. light heat from the actual light below. since my tank has mainly java ferns i don't see fast growth. in this tank that is not what i want anyway. i am think about getting another one for a tank of crypts.


----------



## richlids

I'm considering getting two of the nano 



 lights for a 12 gallon long aquarium. Do you guys think that I would need to use CO2 to keep down algae levels with this setup or would I be okay just using shrimp to keep algae under control?


----------



## Dallen33

Just bought the 48" Full spectrum plant model. I have only had it on the tank for a few days but I am very impressed with the build quality and light output thus far.


----------



## donnadbb

Update:

Talked with a fluval representative and she assured me that they were still going to test for PAR values but at this time there is still no data available. That being said I am having a hard time getting my tank balanced without understanding the lighting specifics. Should I assume low light or is it more like medium light? Looking for any information from those who already own the light.

I am also willing to test my light if someone wants to send me a PAR meter .


----------



## mbglosta

I also have had the 24" version over my 29 G high. As a beginner, keep coming back to this thread to see if I'm in the " enough" light category. See my profile and plants below. I was overdosing I believe. Added Flourish Root tabs and now just try to dose Excel. Some plants getting holes, but it's fairly new, and not done cycling. Some red algae also. I'll ride it out, and try not to " muscle" the plants into growing. Was using Flourish Iron, and just got their Trace also.


----------



## Positron

Do the smart thing, and if you want high light 18-20 inches down simply get a ray 2. Couple it with accent rgb for color. You'll spend less and we all know the output of finnex.


----------



## jbig

i have this fixture on my 20L. pressurized co2(about 2bps) turned on 1 hour before lights/off 30 minutes before lights, K/P/Trace dosing twice a week (tap water has plenty of nitrates already), 50% WC every Sunday.

When i started my tank over from scratch the growth was very strong and fast, then i got overwhelmed with algae. I have since been able to reduce and somewhat control the algae issue and my plants seem to be taking off again after sticking to a strict schedule. 

From the research I have done since buying this LED in April, I have found that it is considered low light. However, considering I have it on a 20L it is giving me a little more light at the substrate. 

I also read comments from other people and many have emailed fluval questioning their neglect of PAR. Everyone received the same response from fluval stating they would release PAR data in June 2013. Well...it's now almost October. 

Another response from fluval stated that pressurized co2 is only recommended if you have two of these fixtures on your tank. 


I'm still waiting for the PAR data, as are many of you. But this is what little information I can give back!


----------



## Guest

i'm using the 48" and the 24" in my shop, we shall see....


----------



## mikestropicalfish

well, I am going to toss two 24" models on a 37 tall for an in-shop planted display, and I will let you guys know my results. I have the 48" one on my 55 plant "for sale" tank and it looks good, but nothing is in there very long to see growing results. my initial thoughts are that the marineland plant LED with timer(not doublebright) has more penetrating power, but the overall spectrum of the fluval seems better. I will post as time tells.


----------



## xchasa

Here is the par chart from Fluval. 
I was hesitant to buy this light but I'm glad I did. 
Par chart does not do it justice. 
I was running 4 x 54w t5ho and I'd say it's as good as running 3, not quite as much pearling as 4 but better than 2. Very nice colours.


----------



## xchasa

Colours are more natural, does not seem as bright but I think that has something to do with the par specific led's used.
*Update.
Had to turn my CO2 up a fraction from what it was when running 4 x 8 month old T5HO's. No changes to tank other than adding the light. Growth is good. Very happy so far and don't think I even need the extra light I thought I might.


----------



## jbig

xchasa said:


> Here is the par chart from Fluval.
> I was hesitant to by this light but I'm glad I did.
> Par chart does not do it justice.
> I was running 4 x 54w t5ho and I'd say it's as good as running 3, not quite as much pearling as 4 but better than 2. Very nice colours.


 

FINALLY!!! Thanks!


----------



## greggg25

i deal with numbers all day and cant understand that par chart . i have the same fluval on a 55 running pressurized co2 ... plants were growing nuts at first , i get some pearling , not as much as i could , im guessing if i added a satellite + and turned it to full spec i could have high light and more reds , i see finnex runs 660nm red pretty high our fluvals seem to lack the red if im reading that right


----------



## Brian_Cali77

xchasa said:


> Here is the par chart from Fluval.
> I was hesitant to buy this light but I'm glad I did.
> Par chart does not do it justice.
> I was running 4 x 54w t5ho and I'd say it's as good as running 3, not quite as much pearling as 4 but better than 2. Very nice colours.


Yeah where did you find this PAR chart? I've been wanting fluval to release those numbers. I'd have to agree though, terrible PAR chart. It only shows values from 6" distance (if I'm understanding that chart correctly). Who has a 6" tall tank anyways? Lol

Were there other charts with more realistic distances from light to substrate?

I do like that they show the drop off in PAR the further away you get from center. I'll give fluval that for creativity.


----------



## xchasa

I contacted fluval via email and they sent it to me. It's the only chart available they said. I was hesitant to buy but glad I did. 
I'm getting great growth with pps pro ferts and pressurized co2. 
My Australian native Val grew 25cm in one week. It's behind the corkscrew Val. 
Corkscrew Val has sent out many runners in one week too.


----------



## mikestropicalfish

I have these fluvals on my 55 plant sellin' tank and two of the 24" versions on my 37 tall planted display(yes, its pretty tall for these lights but let's see what they can do!)...they are ok but not outstanding in my opinion.


----------



## cfranco-p

Hello,

I would like to buy a LED lamp for my aquarium. The water height is 50cm (20 in), and the aquarium lenght is 115cm (45 in). I have pressurized CO2 system. 

I saw the PAR chart, but it only shows the PAR at 15cm (6 in) deep, so it is almost useless. Can somebody give me an advise to buy Fluval Plant LED or other plant led lamp??? 

I would like to have medium or medium high light level.

Thank you.

C.F.


----------



## mikestropicalfish

get two of the fluval units, you will like them


----------



## greggg25

i love my fluval 48-60 im thinking of adding a finexx or probably a satellite+ for higher par with the fluval im growing hcs with my single 48 tho im pressure co2 and just added the hc's id like some of the fade effects as well im running 10hrs lately and swords and wisteria are flying up the anubus is slow and im sure some of my plants would be slow even with a metal halide light anyway


----------



## steveo

cfranco-p said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to buy a LED lamp for my aquarium. The water height is 50cm (20 in), and the aquarium lenght is 115cm (45 in). I have pressurized CO2 system.
> 
> I saw the PAR chart, but it only shows the PAR at 15cm (6 in) deep, so it is almost useless. Can somebody give me an advise to buy Fluval Plant LED or other plant led lamp???
> 
> I would like to have medium or medium high light level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> C.F.


 The Marineland Aquatic Plant lights will provide around 83 PAR at a 24" depth. With your tanks 20" depth, your PAR values would be even higher and would support plants with high light requirements. Your pressurized CO would be put to good use. I am using them on a 56 gallon column aquarium and my plants 'pearl' daily. Build quality is excellent and the built in timer in awesome too!

For what's it's worth, I started this thread last summer and was turned off by the lack of information Fluval provided on PAR values. From what's been posted in the past year, I'm glad I didn't get the Fluvals due to the depth of my tank (24") and my interest in being able to grow plants with high light requirements.


----------



## mikestropicalfish

I may have to update my opinion....my plants are growing insanely stacked and healthy with two 24 inch fluvals on a 37tall....I had to remove one unit and reduce the photoperiod. these units do penetrate.


----------



## xchasa

I totally agree Mike. These lights are great. I'm getting awesome growth from all plants including my normally slow growing crypts. (Does anyone know what crypts they are. Bright purple underside, olive green top side)? My dad acquired them in the 60's and no LFS here sells them or even knows what they are. 
Here are two pics showing day one after installing the Fluval and then two weeks progress. 
We don't have Finnex lights here in Australia so I can't compare but I'm very happy so far. 
Went from 4 x 54w T5HO, 2 powerglo, 2 6500k using Hagen Glo kits with individual Gieseman reflectors, to 3 x 30w 6500k led floodlights to the current 1 x 48w Fluval. 
Had to turn up my CO2 as I started getting a little BBA. 
Getting good pearling 10 minutes after light on. Had to wait an hour or so running the T5's. 
No regrets here.


----------



## xchasa

Here's a close-up of the Crypts.


----------



## micheljq

What crypt are those?

Michel.


----------



## xchasa

micheljq said:


> What crypt are those?
> 
> Michel.


Wish I knew mate. Got some people onto it. Hope to get an answer soon.


----------



## Reddevil07

Hi guys and gals. I found this thread via a google search and thought I'd add my two cents and ask some questions as well. I have one of the 48" units on my 55. I've noticed while crypts are doing well, my micro sword is slowly browning and my telanthera slowly rotted Away from the base up. 

Some have said this is due to lack of light. Others have mentioned its due to no co2. I have a pressurized co2 kit on the way and will see if that turns things around. Any other suggestions? If this isn't enough light for medium to high light plants, what are some other led options to supplement the fluval with?


----------



## greggg25

the co2 might help vut the only fix for low light is 2 low lights or 1 bright light
im thinking of adding 1 current plant + to double the light . I have the fluval plant 48.60


----------



## greggg25

i just discoverd something about this light were comparing apples to parnges?

finnex....bml... sat+ all have par at 90* well our fluvals are 5200 and i see the BOX states 120* not 90* so the light would be more like a flood light not a spot light and low par at the edges especially?


----------



## kman

Did Fluval ever release PAR data for the other lights in the series, like the Nano?


----------



## Guest

*Fluval LED Full Spectrum/Plant*

Hey all, 

I just purchased a 24" model for my 29 gallon tank - will this suffice for low-medium lighting? Would it be overkill to add a Finnex Planted+ or should I replace the Fluval LED if I want plants that need higher light?


----------



## tclancy

Fluval Video on PAR. lol. Still no numbers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj96LG3nFuE




kman said:


> Did Fluval ever release PAR data for the other lights in the series, like the Nano?


----------



## jeffkrol

xchasa said:


> Wish I knew mate. Got some people onto it. Hope to get an answer soon.


Crypto talk........
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/plants/Cryptocoryne.php

Close:
C. wendtii 'tropica aka bronze'










http://www.mypalhs.com/forums/showthread.php?65338-Plant-Identifier/page4


----------



## Scipio

tclancy said:


> Fluval Video on PAR. lol. Still no numbers.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj96LG3nFuE



Why won't they just spit out the numbers?


----------



## tclancy

Who knows. I've emailed them again to see if I get a different answer from the last time I emailed them.



Scipio said:


> Why won't they just spit out the numbers?


----------



## Mark.burns43

Went through my lfs to get some facts from fluval becuase there selling me there equipment, I'm growing cuba hc glosso swords med hi light plants with a 24inch led fluval in a 37 gallon 18 inches to substrate with co2 and I'm getting good growth, hopefully thenstore can get the info for me soon. But I was hesitant at first so I used my t5 ho unit as well and took it off a few weeks ago and I ciuldnt be happier hope others are having good luck


----------



## tclancy

Mark.burns43 said:


> Went through my lfs to get some facts from fluval becuase there selling me there equipment, I'm growing cuba hc glosso swords med hi light plants with a 24inch led fluval in a 37 gallon 18 inches to substrate with co2 and I'm getting good growth, hopefully thenstore can get the info for me soon. But I was hesitant at first so I used my t5 ho unit as well and took it off a few weeks ago and I ciuldnt be happier hope others are having good luck


I'm also having very good results with these lights. I have 2 on my 37 and 2 on my 75 gallon. Plants are doing great. I just would like to know the PAR info as a lot of other people do. It's just odd that they don't give out that data. Maybe the numbers are terrible? They can't be that bad since people are getting good results with them.


----------



## exv152

I attended an aquarium convention a little while back and a fluval rep was there with their new LEDs, and was ready to answer any questions. Except, when I asked for PAR data, the rep didn't even know what PAR meant, and gave me a huge run around. He talked about lux and colour temperature, and was more interested in selling me on how their new diodes were interchangeable rather than focus on what matters more to planted tank folks. Hopefully, this is more a reflection of the rep rather than the company itself.


----------



## tclancy

exv152 said:


> I attended an aquarium convention a little while back and a fluval rep was there with their new LEDs, and was ready to answer any questions. Except, when I asked for PAR data, the rep didn't even know what PAR meant, and gave me a huge run around. He talked about lux and colour temperature, and was more interested in selling me on how their new diodes were interchangeable rather than focus on what matters more to planted tank folks. Hopefully, this is more a reflection of the rep rather than the company itself.


Surely it was just the rep. I can't imagine a company putting out a light without knowing that information. I could be wrong though..


----------



## exv152

tclancy said:


> Surely it was just the rep. I can't imagine a company putting out a light without knowing that information. I cold be wrong though..


Well, when I began to look for PAR data the only thing I could find posted online was from other hobbyists. Try calling them and see what they say. I'll let you come to your own conclusion.


----------



## tclancy

I went back through my emails and found the first response from Fluval about PAR from 3/19/2014.

"The Aqualife and Plant LED are proven to highly effective at growing plants in aquariums. However, a depths deeper than 16” the PAR may not be sufficient for higher light requiring plants. Adding a second light unit will not increase the depth of light penetration, rather it will increase overall illumination of the tank and more evenly spread light in the tank that will benefit plants in a wider area.
*
- PAR ranges between 100-50 at approximately 15cm depth.
- PAR is under 50 beyond 20cm depth.*"


Waiting on another response from an email I sent yesterday to see if they will give me numbers at 18-24 inches.


----------



## exv152

At 6-8" (15-20cm), I would hope for higher PAR than that, for the price.


----------



## tclancy

exv152 said:


> At 6-8" (15-20cm), I would hope for higher PAR than that, for the price.


Me too. I bet it's higher than that. I don't want to buy a PAR meter but I am so curious about it. At 6-8 inches at that number it would probably be very low at say 18 inches. My S. Repens grow like crazy and Downoi is not slow at all. This tells me that it's higher than what they say. Just a guess..


----------



## Brian_Cali77

They're probably running into the same issues as Finnex is having with getting PAR numbers in their Planted+. The red spectrum, near 660nm, doesn't register all that well with an APOGEE quantum meter. Maybe if they used a Li-Cor meter, which is more expensive. Who knows? Just another hypothesis as to why they're so around the bush with it. PAR isn't all that accurate anyways. There's more variables now... Especially with these full spectrum LEDs.


----------



## tclancy

Brian_Cali77 said:


> They're probably running into the same issues as Finnex is having with getting PAR numbers in their Planted+. The red spectrum, near 660nm, doesn't register all that well with an APOGEE quantum meter. Maybe if they used a Li-Cor meter, which is more expensive. Who knows? Just another hypothesis as to why they're so around the bush with it. PAR isn't all that accurate anyways. There's more variables now... Especially with these full spectrum LEDs.


You're probably right. I agree with you about more variables. I guess one could just try some more demanding plants and see what happens. ha!


----------



## kman

tclancy said:


> I went back through my emails and found the first response from Fluval about PAR from 3/19/2014.
> 
> "The Aqualife and Plant LED are proven to highly effective at growing plants in aquariums. However, a depths deeper than 16” the PAR may not be sufficient for higher light requiring plants. Adding a second light unit will not increase the depth of light penetration, rather it will increase overall illumination of the tank and more evenly spread light in the tank that will benefit plants in a wider area.
> *
> - PAR ranges between 100-50 at approximately 15cm depth.
> - PAR is under 50 beyond 20cm depth.*"
> 
> Waiting on another response from an email I sent yesterday to see if they will give me numbers at 18-24 inches.


Um, WHICH Aqualife and Plant LED are they referring to? There are many different models, and no way do they all output the same PAR levels.


----------



## tclancy

kman said:


> Um, WHICH Aqualife and Plant LED are they referring to? There are many different models, and no way do they all output the same PAR levels.


That was the response about the Aqualife & Plant Full Spectrum P24 24-34 inch model.


----------



## bigblueallday

I've been running 2 of the 24 inches on my 55 gallon with co2 and my plants are growing like crazy. The price is up there and I'm sure I could have gotten some nice results from other brands but I like the quality of fluval products and couldnt be happier with the results. My downoi is also doing very well at around 18 inches from the lights so my guess is the PAR must be greater than the stats they've provided us with thus far. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tclancy

bigblueallday said:


> I've been running 2 of the 24 inches on my 55 gallon with co2 and my plants are growing like crazy. The price is up there and I'm sure I could have gotten some nice results from other brands but I like the quality of fluval products and couldnt be happier with the results. My downoi is also doing very well at around 18 inches from the lights so my guess is the PAR must be greater than the stats they've provided us with thus far.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I agree the quality is very good. I also think the numbers are higher. Glad to see others having good results.


----------



## tclancy

Here is the second response I got from them.

*"We do not have published PAR data beyond 12” depth."*


----------



## tclancy

I asked about what it was at 12" here is what I got.

*"PAR value ranges from approximately 20uMols to less than 10uMols at 12” depth depending on fixture placement."*


----------



## sonychemp

Look at this article .

Its not 660nm as mostof the people say. So what fluval gives also is good as anyone else.

See this article to understand whats needed for Plants to grow(what spectrum). Most said we need 660nm, not so, Fluval Aqualife & Plant Performance has the required components as any other LED manufacture.
Only thing to check is if this reaches all plants. I believe if you put 2 units for 24/29 High will be fine, same is tru with any LED fixture.

Photosynthesis and LED Grow Light Spectrum

Chlorophyll A and B are the two primary compounds responsible for photosynthesis. These compounds absorb wavelengths of light with the highest efficiency at 439nm and 469nm blue, and 642nm and 667nm red. Aside from Chlorophyll A & B, there are other accessory light-harvesting pigments, most notably carotenoids, which absorb light with the highest efficiency at 439nm and 483nm blue. The other less noted pigments such as xanthrophylls, account for less than 5% of the energy supplied for photosynthesis, and absorb small quantities of light in the 480nm – 620nm region. Since Chlorophyll A & B along with Carotenoids supply over 95% of the energy necessary for photosynthesis, these are the only wavelengths a properly-tuned LED growing light should focus on for the greatest results.

Testing has shown that the only horticultural lights capable of creating such fine-tuned spectral outputs are Full Spectrum LED Grow Lights. By focusing the nm output of each LED to a corresponding wavelength absorption point (like 642nm), the rates of photosynthesis can be increased dramatically over HID lighting. Testing has also shown that if you do not focus directly on the wavelength absorption point (ie: using a 625nm or 630nm instead of 642nm) you will have dramatically lowered rates of photosynthesis by comparison. For these reasons you want to focus on making sure whichever grow light you purchase comes as close as possible to 439nm, 469nm, 483nm, 642nm, and 667nm.


----------



## jeffkrol

sonychemp said:


> Look at this article .
> 
> Its not 660nm as mostof the people say. So what fluval gives also is good as anyone else.
> 
> For these reasons you want to focus on making sure whichever grow light you purchase comes as close as possible to 439nm, 469nm, 483nm, 642nm, and 667nm.


660nm LED spectrum:









And it is a bit more "complicated".. ancillary pigments "pass" photons.. so even if ch peaks are missed, as long as you are in "range" you are OK.
Argues both sides of the coin so to speak.. Certain wavelengths hit ch. bands but overall plants have adapted to using almost all light, as can be seen by the McCree curve:








http://www.eyehortilux.com/education-room/grow-guide.aspx


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

tclancy said:


> I asked about what it was at 12" here is what I got.
> 
> *"PAR value ranges from approximately 20uMols to less than 10uMols at 12” depth depending on fixture placement."*



So in other words, pretty horrible.


----------



## brooksie321

That sucks, those things are huge money at petco. .


----------



## sonychemp

Any Way Plants are doing good and growing crazy.
So I believe even Satellite+ is good, but u may need 2 Nos.


----------



## sonychemp

Hi
Updated.

Bump: Hi All

Updated and my Plants are growing crazy, I had to reduce the light timing.
Also treating now for some bacteria as I added some plants and it may have come through it.
I will be powering on my UV and carbon,etc in 2 days time.


----------



## Mark.burns43

With out doing research and just went by lfs guru he set me up with the 24 inch fluval aqua life planted i love it i have a 37 tall it brings reds out of some plants i also paired that with a finnex planted plus love it too both provide exceptional penetration to do carpet plants. Only thing is he could never get the par ratings i asked for. Btw beautiful pictures above. Mark


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT

Yeah they have to do more par than they say. I had a 48" reef LED on my 31" deep tank and it was growing algae at the bottom.


----------



## micheljq

We will have to wait for independant PAR ratings I guess. 

Michel.


----------



## sonychemp

Hi
Whatever, The below shows, This LED is good.
After water change and rearranging little with all the inhabitants.


----------



## micheljq

tclancy said:


> I asked about what it was at 12" here is what I got.
> 
> *"PAR value ranges from approximately 20uMols to less than 10uMols at 12” depth depending on fixture placement."*


It's quite strange and it does not work with the feedback we have from some users who grow red plants "red" and awesome tanks filled with plants with it. 10-20 Par would be very low light.

Michel.


----------



## sonychemp

Hi

I made some changes and re-arrangement with the Plants I have. My Plants are growing with LED.I am very happy with the LED. I have cut down the Timing to 6 & 4.


----------



## jeffkrol

micheljq said:


> It's quite strange and it does not work with the feedback we have from some users who grow red plants "red" and awesome tanks filled with plants with it. 10-20 Par would be very low light.
> 
> Michel.


not sure why Fluval is sooo off base (like when they listed color temp as "CRI" and in one picture of a box a small white sticker showing this error was also in printing...  )

Anyways for a semi-reasuring comparison: The 'sea" version..








http://www.reefs.com/blog/2012/07/12/product-review-hagen-fluval-sea-led-light/

Considering the weaknesses of PAR meters (In the above it was a Seneye).. I'd suspect the plant one to have ratings quite similar to this...The differences will be more in meter anomalies and errors than those caused by spectral differences..
Roughly considering these.. low or zero sensitivity to deep red and low sensitivity to blue and esp. "violet".. the sea readings are probably low.. though making up some ground for over sensitivity to green to reg. red.


----------



## sonychemp

Hi
Updated


----------



## candy12

*kalvin chart*

Hi there is a great kalvin chart for <a href="http://ledcorporations.com">LED Lighting</a>  at LED Corporations in the resources area..


----------



## seandelevan

Update...bought this light 6 months ago....any questions?


----------



## brian3676

I had Fluvals planted LED on my 36G bowfront, and now on my high tech 55g. Love them. Plants grow like crazy.


----------



## micheljq

There is now the version 2.0 available, more powerful according to Fluval.

http://www.fluvalaquatics.com/us/pr...0-full-spectrum-performance-led/#.Vc-irpNgGsQ

Michel.


----------



## Greenmaker

I just purchased a fluval 48" yesterday for my 55gal. Do you have only one your your 55gal? I would like to grow med light plants. I was using shop light with 3 32 w. bulbs and adding co2. Plants were growing very well, however, the light fell apart while I was trying to remove the bulbs, so that is why I thought I would try the led.


----------



## Vic4UF

Today, I bought an Aquasky as a temporary replacement for my 20" Finnex Planted+. First impressions are: It's not as bright as the Planted+ but that was expected. The lack of "True 660nm Red" lights makes me prefer the Finnex but the legs mounts are sturdier on the Aquasky. I paid $80 at Petco for the 24" light fixture.


----------



## will5

What size is the tank and did you go with one or two of the Fluval lights?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic4UF

I have a Marineland 27 gallon cube (20x18x20). I divided the tank into half. The back has low light plants and the front with medium to high for foreground plants. I used the Marineland Double Bright which I plan to upgrade but it came with the tank.


----------



## Vic4UF

I don't know if it's been said before but the Fluval Aquasky remote works for theCurrent Satellite Plus.


----------

